# new to forum, old to the field



## sgtrudz (May 15, 2015)

Having kept most of my equipment for years,I was shopping for some new stuff. Can anyone help me in finding ANY engine manufactureres that are still American made ? Three years ago I was forced out of necessity to purchase a generator with an engine made in China. While it operates fine, good luck finding even the most basic repair parts to keep on hand [ I.E. recoil spring f/ starter, carb bowl o-ring, fuel shut off strainer & o-ring and so on. Just the basics that are nice to hace on hand, in case.In the future, I'll have to replace my lawn mower, Sno blower, etc. I prefer to buy U.S. where there's a stronger parts network.I'm told even B&S is even now Chinese as well as Kohler. Any help will be appreciated. Thanks, Sgtrudz


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

As far as I know "NO".. 

my Generac generator has a USA engine.. but its 5 years old.. with oil filter...
7k watts, year later you needed to go to 8k for same engine.
and yes parts are hard to come by. or find..

Honda is not USA.. but built well and pricy to purchase. parts are easy to locate.. if needed. just got a coil for my 1992 Honda lawn tractor.. on the shelf.
Honda has a large well stocked warehouse here... my opinion.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There are still many OPE products produced in the United States, while Briggs and Stratton as well as Kohler have engines supplied by manufacturing plants in China, they still manufacture engines in the United States. Honda operates a manufacturing plant in North Carolina where the majority of U.S. products are produced.

Even if you purchase a Kohler or Briggs unit sourced from their China manufacturing plants, you will be able to source parts for it. The problem with many Chinese products are with the clone units that come and go and there is no parts or service network for them. If you stay with a major brand, you should not have parts issues. I have had no problems sourcing parts for the new Kohler (China) made engines.


----------



## sgtrudz (May 15, 2015)

Thirty year tech, Thanks, Good to know.Since you've had a hat in the ring so long, Can you recommend an all around good Motor parts supplier in the States ? thanks, Sgtrudz


----------



## sgtrudz (May 15, 2015)

Thanks , Chuck. Honda seems to be one of the easier companies to track down parts for[ probably because of popularity ]. I still long for the old days, Clinton, Wisconsin,Etc. Gotta move forward though. Thanks, Sgtrudz


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

sgtrudz said:


> Thirty year tech, Thanks, Good to know.Since you've had a hat in the ring so long, Can you recommend an all around good Motor parts supplier in the States ? thanks, Sgtrudz


For individuals looking for parts, there are a few different suppliers I have used, Sears Parts Direct, Parts Tree, Jacks Small Engines, Boats.Net for Honda. I also have a dealer network that I use, but most of these are regional and vary based on your area.


----------



## sgtrudz (May 15, 2015)

30yearTech said:


> There are still many OPE products produced in the United States, while Briggs and Stratton as well as Kohler have engines supplied by manufacturing plants in China, they still manufacture engines in the United States. Honda operates a manufacturing plant in North Carolina where the majority of U.S. products are produced.
> 
> Even if you purchase a Kohler or Briggs unit sourced from their China manufacturing plants, you will be able to source parts for it. The problem with many Chinese products are with the clone units that come and go and there is no parts or service network for them. If you stay with a major brand, you should not have parts issues. I have had no problems sourcing parts for the new Kohler (China) made engines.


Thanks again 30 year. Parts tree is a new 1 to me, but you can never have enough sources. Good to hear about Honda In N.C. as well as B&S and Kohler. On a side note, whats up with using aluminun w/ billet end on pushrods on O.H.V. engines ? I've lost count of how many I've replaced for friends & aquantences B&S vee twins.Always seems to be the intake side [ air filters blowing off]. How much $$$ do they save other than using solid billet ?. I've learned that valve lash clearance is super critical to prevent re-occurance. Oh well, just part of the learning curve. Still better than the old Pts.& condenser days, where you spent half your time with ignition problems. But, We didn't have the ethenol fuel problem we have now, right ? Always someting. Thanks all, Sgt rudz.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

sgtrudz said:


> Thanks again 30 year. Parts tree is a new 1 to me, but you can never have enough sources. Good to hear about Honda In N.C. as well as B&S and Kohler. On a side note, whats up with using aluminun w/ billet end on pushrods on O.H.V. engines ? I've lost count of how many I've replaced for friends & aquantences B&S vee twins.Always seems to be the intake side [ air filters blowing off]. How much $$$ do they save other than using solid billet ?. I've learned that valve lash clearance is super critical to prevent re-occurance. Oh well, just part of the learning curve. Still better than the old Pts.& condenser days, where you spent half your time with ignition problems. But, We didn't have the ethenol fuel problem we have now, right ? Always someting. Thanks all, Sgt rudz.


Keeping the cooling area around the valves clean and keeping the oil level up and changing regularly helps with push rod issues. They call for valve lash adjustments every 100 hrs, but I have found it's really more like every 50hrs if you don't want to have issues with the valve train.


----------



## sgtrudz (May 15, 2015)

Wish I'd have had the service intervals before the incidents. You are so right,30, there was always mouse nests around the Cyl. fins. Good eye. Thanks, sgtrudz


----------

